

The Three Kinds of Startup CEOs - jonny_eh
http://solveforinteresting.com/the-three-kinds-of-ceo/

======
tzaman
I'm sure most of hackers here will relate to the product CEO. You missed one
though: Brogrammer CEO :)

------
jdelsman
Technical CEO?

